# H-Tirion-Die Better Wipe GmbH sucht dich



## Widdow-Tirion (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind eine kleine Gilde (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!!) mit, zur Zeit, vier Accounts.

Ende des Jahres 2008 entstanden wir und wir hielten Anfangs mehr aus Gewohnheit als aus Spaß am Spiel.

Doch nach einer kleineren Pause haben wir uns dazu entschlossen dass wir uns aufraffen wollen um das Spiel und den Spaß daran für uns neu zu entdecken!
Das bedeutet für uns dass wir natürlich den "neuen" Content mit dir zusammen erforschen wollen aber auch den alten nochmal, in Fun "Raids", sehen wollen!

*Also was können wir dir bieten?*
Gerade da wir uns am Aufbauen sind achten wir darauf dass die Mentalitäten der Gildis zueinander passen. Damit verbunden können wir dir also eine nette, harmonisch zueinander passende, Gilde bieten mit den Willen was zu erreichen. Doch dafür brauchen wir dich!

*Was können wir dir nicht bieten?*
Raiden bis zum Abwinken da wir alle einen geregelten Tagesablauf haben in dem das RL vor dem Spiel geht.

Das Spiel ist und bleibt Hobbys auch wenn im RL die Quests grottig sind!

*Was solltest Du mitbringen?*
Verständniss dafür das wir meistens erst Abends Online sind, Spaß am Spiel, zu akzeptieren und daran Mitzuwirken dass die Gilde erst im Aufbau ist!
Ebenso solltest Du spaß daran haben dich bei uns im Forum zu Informieren und dich daran zu beteiligen!
Diskussionsbereitschaft, da wir die Gildis gerne in Entscheidungen mit einbringen wollen!

*Was solltest Du nicht mitbringen?*
Raidgier, schlechte Umgangsformen, Ungeduld!

Falls wir dein Interesse gewckt haben sollten schau dich ein wenig auf http://betterwipe.de um.
Wenn wir dich bis hier hin noch nicht abgeschreckt haben freuen wir uns deine Bewerbung bei uns im Forum.

Gruß

Sani von der Better Wipe GmbH

*EDIT:*
Sorry, bei uns hatte sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen.
Ab nun könnt ihr euch auch wirklich bei uns im Forum bewerben*gg*


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (4. März 2009)

und hoch damit bevor ihr uns vergisst :-)


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (8. März 2009)

Und mal wieder push *your hands in the air 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (10. März 2009)

/pushed again!


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (11. März 2009)

Und hoch damit!


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (13. März 2009)

Na ihr kennt es ja schon :-)


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (14. März 2009)

und hooooch drücken :-)


----------



## Ocian (15. März 2009)

Manchmal denke ich, die Stickys sind zur Zierde da *g*
Man kann auch durch ein Edit updaten.
nächster Push somit erst in frühestens 2 Wochen bitte


----------



## Gregorius (16. März 2009)

Hallo!

Da ich mit meinen Allianzchars auf Malygos so langsam am Ende der Spass-Fahnenstange angekommen bin, weil meine Gilden sich immer in Richtung Stamm-Raidgilde entwickelt haben, wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es bei euch mit "Nachzüglern" aussieht. D.h. ich suche derzeit einen Realm samt Gilde, wo der Spass am Spiel vor Raid- und Itemgeilheit steht und wo dies vor allem auch auf Dauer gelebt werden soll (und nicht wieder mal 30 Leute blindlings eingeladen werden, die dann doch wieder eine Raid-only-Gilde daraus machen)...

Falls ihr also auch einen Nachzügler aufnehmen würdet, dann würde ich mich hier über eine kleine Rückmeldung freuen, im Moment tendiere ich zu einem Tank-/Vergelterpala (sobald 3.1 da ist), auch wenn ich einige Zeit brauchen würde bis ich 80 bin (die "Funraids" in der alten Welt könnt ich ja schon früher mitmachen^^).

Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen,

Daniel


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (1. April 2009)

Sooo, zwei Wochen sind rum und wir suchen immer noch.

Naja und Stickys sind da um ignoriert zu werden*gg*


----------



## Widdow-Tirion (20. April 2009)

und der zwei wochen push :-)


----------

